# Afghan hound pictures



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Just some more pictures of Amelia - I tend to take a lot as she is pretty photogenic.






































We have gone caravaning a lot the past couple of months and she has done really well. She takes over the queen size bed and pretty much refuses to budge  caught my husband feeding her breakfast IN bed because he didn't want to make her move!

Bea


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

a little spoiled? nahhh, just loved  she's very pretty!!!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful girl. Love her coloring.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's lovely! What's her personality like?


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Cookieface - she is your typical Afghan hound. Quirky, weird, and very demanding. She is also terribly silly and only interested if she gets her own way. I absolutely love the breed! stubborn, smart, and often times deciding to do the oddest of things. 

Right now her favourite thing is shoes. She does not destroy them - nope not her. Instead she steals them and hides them all around the house. You have to do a treasure hunt before leaving the house if you forget to put your shoes away!

Bea


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

she gorgeous !!!!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you Patricia! I think so too. Though I have a whole lot of envy for your Caucasian! I really want one - but we are not in a place in our lives where that would be good for the dog. Maybe some day!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a great looking dog! She looks like she's filling out with her coat.


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

What a gorgeous looking dog! Love it!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

K9Chaos said:


> Cookieface - she is your typical Afghan hound. Quirky, weird, and very demanding. She is also terribly silly and only interested if she gets her own way. I absolutely love the breed! stubborn, smart, and often times deciding to do the oddest of things.
> 
> Right now her favourite thing is shoes. She does not destroy them - nope not her. Instead she steals them and hides them all around the house. You have to do a treasure hunt before leaving the house if you forget to put your shoes away!
> 
> Bea


I think Afghans have a shoe fetish, none of my other dogs have ever bothered with our shoes. Barbie used to steal them, hide in the corner, and put her face in them or sleep with them as a perfect head shaped pillow. Pearl on the other hand will destroy them in the blink of an eye. She's sliced right through the entire sole of our rainbow sandals while they were still on our feet, it's a good the the factory outlet store is right down the street. All of our shoes have to be behind closed doors before Pearl is let out to play.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What a doll!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Oh my she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you all! I think so too but I am biased.

Bea


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, she's lovely.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

She's beautiful! I love her floofy hair-do.


----------

